# Grappling shirts



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Who uses them and do you like them. I have one from Hunter. I don't like the elastic in the waist of the shirt.
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

I've never worn the other kind but i'm willing
to try it.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

I am not a big fan of the shirts.  I guess they are not to bad for training but I would never wear one for a tournament.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

They are kinda like the Bicycle shirts but these don't have zippers in them. Kinda like a giant condom, they fit pretty sug. :rofl: 
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

Is wet suit material??


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

No, the same stuff the fight shorts are made of.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Do you guys like fight shorts, and if you do what brand do you like.
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

I wore them in MMA 
& ive Worn Them in Submisson Grappling

I 've never eve tried on a pair 
Of Vale Tudo shorts

But i think Bad boy look's cool.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I've got several pair, they are very comfortable to me. I like Hot Blood and Hunter.
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

I like the V&M shorts,  you have to be careful alot of shorts arn't really that good.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I forgot about that pair. That is probably my favorite pair. They seem to have more room in the groin and are not so tight.
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

If you like them lose you should see the Sprawl brand


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

JDenz, do you have a web site for them?
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.sprawl.tv/


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I'll check them out.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

JDenz, Even us farm boys wouldn't wear those:rofl: but thanks for the site.
Bob


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

the naga guys lkiked them lol


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I look like Jethro from Beverly Hillbillies. Where is the rope belt:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2002)

I like to use a short sleeve t-shirt from Under Armor when we're not using a gi at  the grappling club.

http://www.underarmor.com/ua/


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

The HCK and Atama shirts are good as well


----------

